
Story:Why Chrome and Firefox will soon block sites with certain SSL certificates - based2
https://www.templarbit.com/blog/2018/09/07/the-story-of-why-chrome-and-firefox-will-soon-block-sites-with-certain-ssl-certificates/
======
Animats
Google is overdoing "your website is not secure". They complain, with similar
messages, for no-SSL sites, wrong-SSL sites, and now, rogue issuer SSL sites.
A more explicit message, such as "This site used a security provider who
turned out to be incompetent or crooked" would be better.

~~~
infogulch
I agree that this information should be present somewhere, but a heading of
"Your connection is not secure" is about as detailed as you can be for typical
end-users. The extra information about why _exactly_ it's not secure should be
present somewhere, but for 99% of users these details are completely non-
actionable.

------
rad_gruchalski
I’ve restarted my laptop today and noticed that Chrome got updated to a very
chunky layout. Additionally, full screen video causes the second screen to go
black. So, when I’m watching a full screen video on the big screen, main
laptop screen is unusable.

Bye Chrome.

